# Gameing group in Palm Coast, FL looking for a experieced GM/ DM



## wilwonk

We have a solid group in Palm Coast, FL and are looking for a experinced GM/ DM for a weekly Monday night game.


----------



## Onislayer64

If your still in need of a game master i just moved to Palm Coast florid and used to DM for my friend back home in Mass. I've been looking to get back into DMing and also finding some local gaming places to hang out at


----------



## wilwonk

Well Oni, we moved on and I started GMing since we could not find someone.  But I would really like to be able to play once in a while as well.  Maybe we could meet someplace in town and we could talk.


----------



## Onislayer64

yeah that be cool i'm new here just moved down from Mass less than a week ago


----------



## wilwonk

Lets make plans toemeet tomorrow afternoon,  I will bring a couple of players to meet as well.  I will message you my email in a few.


----------



## Onislayer64

yeah that be cool i'm new here just moved down from Mass less than a week ago


----------



## Onislayer64

I shot you an e-mail hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## yogon6001

was wondering if you still playing D&D or have a group would like to join, Just move here from yonkers 3 month ago would like to play once in a while if you still play D&D


----------



## wilwonk

Yogon, I will keep you informed, but we currently past capacity.  I will send you message with my email.


----------



## wilwonk

We are going to start hosting events at the book store for both PFS (Pathfinder Society) and D&D 5th though WPN (Wizards Play Network).  The PFS is going to run on the last Sunday of the month (so 8/31) from 5 – 10 pm, while the D&D 5th will run on Wednesday night probably 6 – 10 twice a month (still waiting on confirmation from WOTC). If anyone is interested let me know as seating is limited due to the size of the store, also if you have questions please let me know.If you know anyone that might be interested let them know please.The store address is 7 Old Kings Rd Suite 6 Palm Coast, FL 32137(386) 446-1967 is the number, but my sister in law knows very little.


----------



## grykae

wilwonk said:


> We are going to start hosting events at the book store for both PFS (Pathfinder Society) and D&D 5th though WPN (Wizards Play Network).  The PFS is going to run on the last Sunday of the month (so 8/31) from 5 – 10 pm, while the D&D 5th will run on Wednesday night probably 6 – 10 twice a month (still waiting on confirmation from WOTC). If anyone is interested let me know as seating is limited due to the size of the store, also if you have questions please let me know.If you know anyone that might be interested let them know please.The store address is 7 Old Kings Rd Suite 6 Palm Coast, FL 32137(386) 446-1967 is the number, but my sister in law knows very little.




Hi Wil,

Still need people for Wednesdays?

Eric


----------



## wilwonk

Eric I (we) haven’t heard from you in a while, nice to see that your ok and doing well.  We are still playing on Tuesday, we are trying out the 5th edition rules with Matt as the GM.  Are you just coming? or are you and (I think it was Nichole?) looking to come back?  I believe we could add one more, but two would push the table to 8 total and we were trying to keep it 6 or 7.  Let me talk to everyone and find out, I am not the GM so I do not want to assume that everyone wants to add.

As far as the Wednesday night at the book store goes, I have not gotten approval from WOTC to run their game night as of yet.  We are planning on running Pathfinder on the last Sunday of the month (or next game is 10/26) for PFS play if that interest you.

Either way let me know, and I will talk to the group as well.

William

by the way your email address with this account is undeliverable.


----------



## grykae

Wil, I sent you a PM


----------

